# looking for club inTaylor, Crawford, Bibb, Monroe, Jones, Upson, or Twiggs



## phnman (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking for a Club that is within an hour of Robins AFB.  I live in Carrollton.  My oldest Is stationed at Robins AFB.  I am looking for a family oriented type club.  I have a 9yo old son that is with me everytime I go down.  Would need 3-4 slots.  There may be a couple more Airmen that would join as well.  Would like to have place with at least power.  Don't want a club that is there to "fill the freezer" or "cannot eat the horns".  Some kind of management is wanted within reason.  I don't shoot anything or everything that walks and nor does my sons.  Would like club be 600ac or more.  Just trying to get a jump on next season.  Thanks.


----------



## phnman (Jan 7, 2011)

My oldest son would have his wife hunting with him.  That would be the third person and also a friend of his that is in the Air Force also would be the 4th.  May could get more if needed.  Thanks


----------



## jasonstewart (Mar 2, 2011)

we have a family farm in upson county if you are interested. 2600+ acres/ this is a tree farm. lot of hardwoods, lot of planted pines, and several miles of riverfront bottoms. we are on the south end of the county along the flint river. contact me at 229-364-8643. jason stewart


----------



## camotoy (Mar 3, 2011)

*club*

we are about 3o miles from robbins and have 2 members that are from there  check out our web site ,we have a family membership so all would be well come   we have a small cabin and trailr space  but we dont have power ,we use generators  ..plenty of deer and good bucks with 22 food plots and we feed 17% potien till season starts 

check out gruntandstrutclub.com    we have 3 openings


----------

